# Hedgie road trip and motel



## carsonmckee (Apr 10, 2012)

I am getting my first hedgie this Friday and might end up staying in a motel on the way back. What would be the best way to keep my hedgie warm enough in the motel? Would a rubber made bin about 1.5 by 2.5 work to Traval in? What should I do about water and food? I don't want my hedgie to vomit cuz that's not fun for me or the hedgie  . Could I use shreded paper as the bedding until I got home and put her in her real cage with fleece liners? (If any one reads this and noticed I said I was getting my hedgie in august in older posts, I have found a hedgie that is born already that I like)


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

A plastic bin is just fine. If you can find some hand warmers and wrap one in a sock and blankets that would work just fine for heat. Seeing as its summer though, it might not be entirely necessary if you can just keep the whole unit at decent temp. For traveling though, a hard sided cat carrier is best. It will keep your hedgie secure and you can just use paper towels for liners really. If you're travelling during the day, he will probably just sleep, so you can just feed him at night.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A bin is fine but it must have a ventilated well fitting lid. You don't know if your new baby is an escape artist. Sometimes being in a different surrounding will make even those know do things they never have before, such as escaping. You don't want to have your hedgie lost in a motel.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Have have been on three over-nighter roadtrips to get our hedgies. For the car ride we had them in one of those 110qt transparent bins (one for boys, one for girls). They all sleep during the car ride and didnt ever see one of them come out for food or water even though we supplied it just in case.

When we stayed at our motel, we let the girls have free roam of our bathroom during the night and we just set up some wheels and food/water dishes. As for the males we had, we kept them in their own separate bins with all their necessities.

It was always warm in our room and there was no way (if the hedgehogs did escape) that they could leave the room or get to eachother 

Im pretty sure as long as your not driving like a crazy maniac on the road your hedgie wont get sick :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

HappyHedgies said:


> Im pretty sure as long as your not driving like a crazy maniac on the road your hedgie wont get sick :lol:


Unfortunately that doesn't apply to them all.  Our Ellie would start puking before we even got to the end of our street and would continue to puke as long as the vehicle was moving.  Smokey when we got him, puked all the way home, a 5 minute drive on city street. He was so affected by motion as a baby that carrying him around the house would make him puke. Thankfully, he grew out of it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HappyHedgies said:


> Have have been on three over-nighter roadtrips to get our hedgies. For the car ride we had them in one of those 110qt transparent bins (one for boys, one for girls). They all sleep during the car ride and didnt ever see one of them come out for food or water even though we supplied it just in case.
> 
> When we stayed at our motel, we let the girls have free roam of our bathroom during the night and we just set up some wheels and food/water dishes. As for the males we had, we kept them in their own separate bins with all their necessities.
> 
> ...


This is actualy dangerous advice. Plastic bins are fine for them to be in once you stop for the night. While travelling the safest thing is to have the hedgie(s) in a hard sided pet carrier that is seatbelted into the vehicle. No matter how careful of a driver you are you have no control over how others around you are driving.


----------

